# Thread for Lisa88



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Lisa's thread hasn't posted yet and it's important so here's a thread for her to tell us everything. Over to you Lisa


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Gosh now I am being impatient! Thanks for starting a thread. 

Same old story I'm afraid, you'll be tearing your hair out! I'm hoping you've all got your crystal balls ready!

Mon 11th Feb- Stray/lost cat turns up near ours, we didn't feed it as we wanted it to go home 
Thurs 14th Feb- became suspicious of it's slightly rounded looking belly, took it into our shed and started feeding it. No collar, no microchip, no lost cat reports.
Sat 16th Mar- Took her to the vets for a once over. Confirmed pregnant, confirmed no chip. Said she's young but adult, unsure if it's her first litter. We had her de-flead and wormed (she was riddled) and have since moved her into a little toilet in the house.

Couple of questions as I have no experience with pregnant cats:
-Surely this makes her almost overdue as I have read you can only see a rounded tummy once they are 4-5 weeks?
-She is ever so friendly, could this change as again I read it happens during pregnancy? I'm scared she'll give birth and suddenly start hissing and spitting at us!
-She is huge, I feel ever so sorry for her, but it's all on the sides. Is the 'dropping' something that always happens before labour?

I've forgotten everything now that we've got our chance to shine! Called her dribbles for obvious reasons! 

Any advice welcome:biggrin:


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Hello and welcome first thing did the vet give a rough estimate as to how far gone she is.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Have you got a photo.
I will be back at 10pm to answer all your questions.


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Vet said it was really difficult but stated possibly around 7 weeks however this does not add up with my dates of when we first suspected she was pregnant, and female for that matter!
That's great I imagine it will take me until 10pm to work out how to put up a pic!


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm in a similar situation as you right now actually. I'll be back on in like an hour or so and I will try to help too


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

How is she if you touch her belly? As to your question if she will hiss and spit i very much doubt it she will either want you with her or not and as for the dropping they all drop before birth.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Is it possible her belly was more rounded due to worms rather than being in mid-stage pregnancy back in Feb? 

Great big kudos to you for taking this little girl in and lookng after her. You're a star!!!!! :thumbup:


.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Lisa88 said:


> Vet said it was really difficult but stated possibly around 7 weeks however this does not add up with my dates of when we first suspected she was pregnant, and female for that matter!
> That's great I imagine it will take me until 10pm to work out how to put up a pic!


Moggybaby 7 weeks.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

tigerboo said:


> Moggybaby 7 weeks.


I was referring to the first vet visit on 16th Feb when he confirmed her pregnancy.

Not his recent estimate.

Scrap the above...................... My bad!!!! I read the dates as being vet visit on 16th of Feb, not 16th March.


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

thanks tigerboo, in which case she has definitely not dropped as you should be able to see if I manage to get a pic uploaded. 
I guess I was just wondering how much pregnancy changes their characters as she likes being near me. She will let me tickle her tummy! I hope she stays this friendly once she's a non-pregnant cat!
I am not able to spend loads of time with her as she is shut away in a toilet off a spare room and I do not know what is 'normal' behaviour for her. We have our own cat and a dog and although they have been flead and wormed too I feel it is not fair on any of them to start introducing them, stress, disease etc. 
Let's see if you're able to see her huge tummy!


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Only been to the vets once, 16th Mar they stated approx 7 weeks (and I really had to push her to commit to an estimate). 
Yes, I guess it is possible the tummy was due to worms, I never thought of that. Especially as we were not feeding her until we realised she may be pregnant so she wasn't stuffing herself. We live in a really rural area and could not risk her having kittens outside so took her in as soon as there was suspicion.


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Please do not look at the state of the floor! Not yet decorated the spare room and little toilet (3 years after moving in!) and we probably never will as it works so well for animals. I'm actually quite grateful for that lino now!
Pics were take this afternoon.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

She looks ready to pop bless her! 

I apologise if you mentioned this already but, what stuff have you prepared for the birth?

Have you seen any behavioural changes over the last few days? You may want to try and sit with her poor to spot the signs, only at a distance though, some cats don't like it, I'm lucky that Mrs Krispy LOVES company.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

She is huge. Poor girl

Don't have any advice but just wanted to say well done for taking her in


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Well we've kept her contained either in the shed then the toilet/spare room and initially she just wanted to escape outside. She seems now to be less obsessed with getting out but maybe she is just more used to us. 

Given her a big cardboard box with newspaper which she has arranged to suit herself in the last 3 days. She purrs constantly which she did less when we first met her. I do go in and sit with her and the she sits on my lap licking my hands or just flops on her side, tail flicking. Has been doing this for a week or so though. She meows every now and then, nothing major. 

I'll put a pic of her set up on, there's no stopping me now I know how to do it! Any suggestions for her room please just say. Not quite the Ritz, bit cluttered I know. I sit in her room with a blanket on my stool trying to study!


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Lisa88 said:


> Well we've kept her contained either in the shed then the toilet/spare room and initially she just wanted to escape outside. She seems now to be less obsessed with getting out but maybe she is just more used to us.
> 
> Given her a big cardboard box with newspaper which she has arranged to suit herself in the last 3 days. She purrs constantly which she did less when we first met her. I do go in and sit with her and the she sits on my lap licking my hands or just flops on her side, tail flicking. Has been doing this for a week or so though. She meows every now and then, nothing major.
> 
> I'll put a pic of her set up on, there's no stopping me now I know how to do it. Any suggestions for her room please just say. Bit cluttered I know. I sit in her room with a blanket on my stool trying to study!


I'm no expert on this but I'd probably put the box on the floor for easy access for her  I don't know if this is worse or better but we put an old pillow in Mrs Krispy's box just for some comfort, it's not really soft so she can still maneuver easily but it's not hard so she can have some comfort. (The breeders will know more about this than me  )

Do you have syringes, surgical gloves (just incase to help break a kitten out of the sack or cut the umbilical cord), towels (ones you don't mind possibly getting ruined and stained with blood), floss (helps to cut the cord) and nutridrops and/or sugar water?

_Have I missed anything guys?_

Also, you might want to take a look at this...

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-bree...ink-my-cat-help-please-23.html#post1062802947


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah I read that thread today, the mucus plug gave me a bit of fright! Such a good quality, big pic!
I have those bits and pieces I was just trying to get my head around the sugar water. 
The box is lined with towels and then newspaper. Initially we gave her straw as we found her in straw bails (live right on a farm, think she was abandoned) and thought she would find it comforting. Don't do straw now though, that just adds to the mess of the litter and everything else. Perhaps we should try the box on the floor now that she's even bigger. We've given her stepping stones up to it and she still insists on sleeping on top of it altogether.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

can you see/feel movement? I would say looking at her your vet is correct and she is at least 7 weeks. 

In theory she will need little help from you, food, warmth and love. MOST cats whelp with ease. When the time comes you will notice contracting and at the point you jump on here and there will be help at hand to talk you trough it. 

I would be expecting at least 5 from that belly


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks Lucy.
Lots of movement. I'm worried I'll go to bed one night and miss it! 
5! OMG, watch this space! I think she's pretty exhausted now, carrying all that about.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

By the looks of that belly she's not got long left.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I dont think shes quite ready yet, belly doesnt seem to have dropped enough.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Stupid question but wouldnt the nesting box be safer on the floor. Just thinking if she accidentally knocks the box off from where it is could be fatal for newborn kittens to fall that far down.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Omg she looks exactly the same as tiger did and she had 7. Dont mean to scare you lisa.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> I dont think shes quite ready yet, belly doesnt seem to have dropped enough.


Interesting, our tassy didn't drop although I suspect they didn't have anywhere to drop to she was that big and round.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> I dont think shes quite ready yet, belly doesnt seem to have dropped enough.


I too think she is 7-10 days off yet.............


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Lisa all i can say is enjoy the peace whilst you still can


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> I dont think shes quite ready yet, belly doesnt seem to have dropped enough.





catcoonz said:


> Stupid question but wouldnt the nesting box be safer on the floor. Just thinking if she accidentally knocks the box off from where it is could be fatal for newborn kittens to fall that far down.


Agree with both posts, even the roundest girls bellies will drop a little.

And I'd put the box on the floor, it's the safest place for it. Whether it falls off or she jumps out of it in the middle of having kittens, the result could be terrible.


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Poor lady, she must be pretty fed up with it all. She was uninterested in her food last night for the first time. Still untouched this morning. She couldn't be tempted to even have a taste, she just wanted to be on my lap. Tummy still as high and round as ever.

Thanks for the advice, I will have a reshuffle and put the nesting box on the floor for her. It is completely wedged in but I don't want to set us up to fail. Does common sense abandon everybody when a pregnant cat turns up!!?!! I'm so excited and nervous although I feel ever so selfish benefiting from her misfortune. 

If everybody is thinking a fairly good size litter would that suggest it isn't her first and she's had kittens before? Or could her size etc be normal for a first time litter? It would be good if one of us knows what to do!

:biggrin:


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

She won't have long to go, you may not notice much of a drop unless you really know what to look for it can be very obvious in some cases and slight in others.

I've had maidens have 7 kittens, litter size doesn't correspond to whether she's had kittens before or not. Belly size doesn't always mean a large litter either, some of my fattest girls have had singletons.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Morning lisa has she eaten anything?


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Good morning!
Nothing since yesterday afternoon really. She seems completely uninterested and up until now she has enjoyed all her meals. Watch and wait I guess...


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Yep thats the only thing we can all do.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Agree with everything thats been said. Box better on the floor. Also you might want to replace towels with fleecy type blankets, kittens tend to get their claws caught in towels I find. Also once she has them try not to have two many layers in case a kitten gets trapped. Girls don't always noticably drop, some of my girls don't really so am always greatful to know their due dates. Also have one girl who carries her kittens underneath so you would never know from the top she was pregnant. Make sure she has got plenty of food and water available even if she isn't eating it. You might want to try some fresh chicken or something as high in protein. Good luck


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

They can go off their food when labour is close, so she's either ready to go, or you need to tempt her with anything she'll eat. My girls get chicken and white fish when they're feeling fed up and too full of babies to eat real food, only for a couple of days mind.

Make sure your toilet is nice and warm for her. I'd not be leaving her alone just now either.

She will be approx 7 weeks from when you noticed the first kitten movement in her tummy, so base your dates off that. Some cats show at 3 weeks, but one of mine showed nothing at all under 5 and a half, and my other little fat pudding showed at 2 and a half! So you just never know. Belly size doesn't correspond to litter size, so just because she looks as big as Tiger doesn't mean she'll have 7. The only way you'll know how many she's having is when you see them in front of your eyes!

I'm always on the end of a phone if you want talking through things. Will ask CC to give you my number as i won't be at the computer much, but I'm always available by phone, no matter what time of the day or night. I'm off work this week, so even if you need me to be up all night, I can be.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

carly87 said:


> They can go off their food when labour is close, so she's either ready to go, or you need to tempt her with anything she'll eat. My girls get chicken and white fish when they're feeling fed up and too full of babies to eat real food, only for a couple of days mind.
> 
> Make sure your toilet is nice and warm for her. I'd not be leaving her alone just now either.
> 
> ...


This is really nice of you all experienced breeders. Great work.


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks all for being so helpful. 

The nesting box is now on the floor on top of a towel still just to provide some cushioning/insulation. Inside the box she has shredded newspaper which she arranges and I was planning to pull that out once she had given birth. Then all she has is an old hessian sack and a woolly beanie hat as these are what she chose to sleep on in the shed . Maybe now she's more settled here I could replace it with a fleecy blanket. 

She been happy with Bozita up until now but I did just give her a bit of fresh meat which she gobbled! 

Very kind of you Carly. I'll try to stay calm but no doubt will end up in a panic hmy:


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

I will be here aswell lisa im not as experienced as the other ladies but i do know a few things lol .


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Shredded paper is very messy and long bits can get tangled round the kittens and stuck to them when they are still wet - I'd take that out and replace it with fleecy stuff and puppy pads if you can, if not then old towels that can be easily laundered. The kittens claws will get caught in old towelling though until they are able to retract their claws. But whilst they are very wee and immobile I found it wasn't too bad.


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Newspaper removed from birthing box, replace with ancient towel. Will stock up on fleecy blankets tomorrow as the dog would be devastated if I nicked his!

Couple of quick non-essential question for anybody if they get a sec. I know your all busy delivering kittens, necking coffee and organising  stud-queen special time!

-She has been in her birthing box a bit, mostly at night and I only know because she's moved the paper in there. However she still seems to be looking for somewhere else. Any chance she will try to hold off as she's not entirely happy with her box/toilet set up?
-Also she is tortie/brindle (not sure how you'd describe her!). Do we think kittens will turn out like her? Obviously no clue what/who Dad cat is like.

Thanks!:biggrin:


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

She may want to find more nesting places yes they like to keep you looking for them.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

She will keep looking until she is sure the place you have for her is the best place to be. If you sit by it it might help

Colours wise - sounds like she is a tortie tabby, a photo will help.
However, without knowing what dad or dads are (cats will mate with more than one male and each male can father different kittens on the same litter. )
However, most moggy males are fairly simple - black, black tabby or red tabby.

So girls she will have black or black tabby (a normal tabby colour - we call it brown tabby but genetically it's a black cat with tabby pattern), black tortie or black tortie tabby. and if she mated with a red - red tabby.

boys - black or black (brown) tabby, red tabby.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Sorry to totally butt in here but could you have a look at my cat spid and tel me what mix she most likely is. I have a thread on here


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Spid, that's amazing. You really do have a crystal ball!
Sounds like a right little bunch of moggies! There's a pic on pg.2 of this thread I think. Not sure how to copy it.
I'm off for a couple of weeks now so I can spend more time with. Sat with her a lot today, she ends up on my lap whenever I'm in there


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Lisa88 said:


> Spid, that's amazing. You really do have a crystal ball!
> Sounds like a right little bunch of moggies! There's a pic on pg.2 of this thread I think. Not sure how to copy it.
> I'm off for a couple of weeks now so I can spend more time with. Sat with her a lot today, she ends up on my lap whenever I'm in there


No - I just know my genetics - it's not hard. She may have other colours if she carries any recessives and the dad carries the same recessives. But, it's unlikely - possible but unlikely.

Just looked at the photo - and she isn't tabby.

SO unless dad was a tabby you won't get tabbies, but if dad was you will get tabbies and possibly non tabbies depending how many tabby genes dad had (1 or 2) - if he has two - then all kittens will be tabby, if he has one then 1/2 should be tabby and half not tabby.


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Well not much to update from us although I just have a feeling it wont be long (I have had that feeling since we decided she was pregnant!)

She is eating again but still refusing the wet food. She's drinking a fair bit but perhaps because I mix the Bozita up with a drop of warm water so she's getting less fluids. She seems a bit twitchy. I'll sit with her and she lay on her side and flinches every so often, nothing major. Bit like something's startled her a tiny bit, just her paws jump. Not contractions, I would imagine it's the kitten disco going on inside her tummy. Bless her. 

Not a great deal of grooming going on but then she hasn't been able to reach 'down there' for about a week. 

Still watching, still waiting!! Remind me never to train as a midwife!


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

I do believe the mucus plug just made an appearance. 

Will continue to sit, thumbs twiddling, and giving her comfort strokes. Trying to play it cool and stay calm... And breathe!


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

Good luck hope all goes well.....my girl is due sunday.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Just as i was going to bed something happens.


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks, good luck to you too!!

I expect she'll still keep us waiting, she seems way to calm


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Calm is good for the cat.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Samantha, i think we have told you everything you need to know to be a virtual midwife..... we are all going to bed now so happy helping lisa with her cats labour. xxx


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Lol, sudden promotion. Nothing like being in at the deep end. 

I actually don't think it will happen yet as she is just so sleepy. I only saw the plug because she suddenly started trying to clean herself. Almost going round in circles as she's so fat! Looked just like that pic though.

She seems unbelievably calm although I agree this is good. Her tail is not even flicking anymore. Plus she isn't near or doesn't seem to be interested in her nesting spot.

Anyway, I'm still not risking it. I'll be sleeping on the spare room floor next to her toilet.

Sleep well all and I hope whatever the news is for you in the morning it's involves a healthy mum and kittens, born or unborn.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

better make another coffee then and wait alittle while to see what happens.
if it happens early hours, you know what to do dont you, or do you want me to stay online just incase.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm off to bed too - can't keep awake any longer - it's been a long real life day.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Night Spid, hope tomorrow is better. xxx


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

We'll be fine, I'm sure. Thanks so much. I've read enough of the old threads and have everything ready.

Hopefully I'll only be here for moral support. 

Sleep well! I'm off to put the kettle on!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

All will be fine, ive just made a coffee so here for abit longer then have to go as i have work at 4am.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

I don't sleep well so I will be around for a few hours yet x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thats great Lucy. xxxx


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

My sleeping pattern is messed up so I'll be here til like 3am  anything you need to know, I'll be here, refreshing all the time


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks all! 

Just dimmed the lights so it feels calm and night like. I will just curl up and keep her company. 

Lovely to know they'll be people out there. However, anybody in need of sleep please don't let us keep you up. I'm sure the more people on standby the less chance of labour! I imagine that's how it works!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im off to bed now then, good luck, dont panic and all will be fine.
Will check back in the morning with hopefully pitter paws having arrived. xx


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Lisa88 said:


> I do believe the mucus plug just made an appearance.
> 
> Will continue to sit, thumbs twiddling, and giving her comfort strokes. Trying to play it cool and stay calm... And breathe!


Hey, I'm still here, any news?


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Hey, I'm still here, any news?


I'm leaving this to SG, so will just sit and wait for the good news and photos


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry I dosed off. Woke up with Dribbles practically on top of me demanding belly strokes. I've just been cuddling her and she just lays there, eyes open and purring quickly. She's either an expert at this and done it many times before or this is just the calm before the storm. Having said that I'm sure she's lost the plug but not convinced contractions have started. A long night for me I expect, morning too I imagine. Another coffee.....


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

any news yet lisa?


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Nothing yet. What a little munchkin! 

I am still sure that was the mucus plug so I'll keep a real close eye on her today. I don't feel too sharp after a night on the floor I must admit!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I havent missed anything yet then.


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Nope, nothing. I do not know how you ladies do this. It's enough to drive you insane. My life has been put on hold and she's not even my cat! Please let today be the day!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im used to it. my queen made me sleep on the floor for 3 nights, then had then in the afternoon.

If the mucus plug has come away it can take 48 hours before kittens are born. Unfortunately it is a waiting game.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Im used to it. my queen made me sleep on the floor for 3 nights, then had then in the afternoon.
> 
> If the mucus plug has come away it can take 48 hours before kittens are born. Unfortunately it is a waiting game.


i was so lucky with tabitha. within minutes of her mucus plug coming away she had given birth to her first kitten. within one hour she had given birth to all five and at 6pm of the evening


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

> Im used to it. my queen made me sleep on the floor for 3 nights, then had then in the afternoon.


Lol! I wont tell Dribbles that. I think I've aged about 10 years after one night on the floor! Worth it though as I think we bonded a bit more



> i was so lucky with tabitha. within minutes of her mucus plug coming away she had given birth to her first kitten. within one hour she had given birth to all five and at 6pm of the evening


Sounds like the dream labour! I will tell dribbles that story!

I'll keep you all posted. All my plans for today cancelled!


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Poor thing, looks like she's swallowed a football!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Lisa88 said:


> Poor thing, looks like she's swallowed a football!


_shes a very pretty lady, gorgeous, and she looks ready to pop !!!!!......._


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't mean to alarm you, but I know of girls who have lost their plugs a week before birthing... I'd get some comfy blankets or an airbed for the floor if I was you! Breeding's flaming inconvenient at times! Don't panic until you see the contractions start. She'll have lots of little mini ones for a while before she really starts to push. That's her lining the kits up, so no need to worry.

Again, if CC has or will give you my number, I'm off work at the moment, so can be there for hand holding all through the night if necessary.


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks Carly. Don't think I've got your number yet but I'll check as not entirely sure where my messages would be :blushing:

I think you're right, I'm in it for the long run. Got lots of reading to do but find myself staring at her! I feel it wont be too long but could be completely wrong. Not done this before!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Lisa, i will do Carly's number now. You will see a message box come up.


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Are all pregnant cats this Oscar worthy!?! I reckon so judging by the other threads. The amount of times I have looked at her and thought "yep, it's gonna happen". No chance. 
Nabbed the electric blanket off our bed, much to OH's horror! She seems to like it though! Also she now has the whole spare room and the toilet! Little ratbag. I feel I ought to be sharing my tea and biscuits with her. 
Easter kittens it is then. No complications please, bank hol on-call vet = $£$£$£$ This time last year I was also sleeping on the floor but with my poorly little old diabetic tom cat. I'll stop babbling on now and go back to staring at this heavily pregnant cat inbetween snoozes!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

They are little buggers, aren't they? My own queens take over my bed, my sofa, every scratching post... I let them nest wherever they want until the birthing, then move them to where I want them. Be careful of an electric blanket though. Firstly, she'll already be hot likely as she has a big tummy, and this might make her more uncomfy. Secondly, if she births when you're not there on the blanket, that is very, very dangerous, as they are not designed to get wet.


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Advice noted, thank you. She has loads of room to avoid the blanket as it's in the corner of the spare room. She seems to use it at night and sit near me during the day. There's an alternative nest on the blanket which is a plastic box so it she chooses that we should be okay. I'm keeping a close eye on her or I'll switch it off if I leave. 

Bit wary of cats and electrics. A few years ago when I was living with my parents I couldn't understand why the trip switch for the house electrics had gone. Every time I switched it back on it tripped out again. Searched high and low for the problem before I realised that Squeak (the one eyed hooligan fluffy cat) had weed behind the computer desk along all 4 plugs in an extension lead . He likes living on the edge that one. He seems destined to test the 9 lives theory.

Today's the day, it has to be! We've known her nearly 7 weeks now and thought she was pregnant for 6 of those. Think she's producing milk now too although I am trying to give her space/cuddles only on her terms so difficult to tell. 

Anyway, I will continue to be patient-ish!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Lisa88 said:


> Today's the day, it has to be! We've known her nearly 7 weeks now and thought she was pregnant for 6 of those. Think she's producing milk now too although I am trying to give her space/cuddles only on her terms so difficult to tell.
> 
> Anyway, I will continue to be patient-ish!


we kept thinking ''today will be the day'' with tabitha. she looked pregnant from the day we took her in. 9 weeks and 1 day later she gave birth. turns out she had stomach ulcers caused by stress and her stomach simply looked pregnant all the time.


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

I couldn't imagine that! Poor lady! 
I think I'll end up looking pregnant after all this. Either stress related stomach ulcers like Tabitha or I will have over done it on the Tea and biscuits....


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

If her milk's come in, then you're looking at another day or two yet. Has her tum dropped yet?


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

> If her milk's come in, then you're looking at another day or two yet. Has her tum dropped yet?


Yeh, OH said yesterday he thought her tummy had dropped and I was actually thinking the same thing. It's closer to the floor and less like two round saddle bags. My problem is I am out all day tomorrow, I've cancelled everything else but tomorrow I've got to go. I expect she's just waiting for me to leave! I'm sure she'll be fine without me, she may not even go into labour, but I'll be worrying allll day


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Got you number on standby thanks Carly, really very kind of you. However at this rate I wont be needing it anytime soon! Watching, waiting....


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

No problem, Lisa. Is your OH going to be at home tomorrow? I really wouldn't be going anywhere, no matter how urgent, if nobody can be at home with her. She's iminent.


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

No nobody here. Asked my parents to pop over but they are busy and I live in the middle of nowhere anyway. I'm basically just praying it's tonight otherwise I'll have to make a judgement in the morning. If I could wangle out of tomorrow I would 
This is unbearable! I never thought she would hold out until tomorrow and I knew it's like the only day in like the whole month I really can't be here. Fingers crossed for tonight, even so I'd feel terrible leaving new born kittens.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Its not ideal leaving her but saying that i have left my girl when i had to go to work, came home to a litter of healthy kittens.
Try not to worry too much, she may wait for you to come home.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I'd cancel tea with the queen to not leave my girls alone, not to mention my mentor would kill me lol

Hopefully she'll have them when you are home.


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

No changes in the night, she was content and sleeping lots much like she has been. Still uninterested in her nest and she seems very calm. She has definitely dropped and kittens are mega active and have been for ages. Still eating well.



> Try not to worry too much, she may wait for you to come home.


I have to go out today, there's not really a way out of it. As her behaviour hasn't changed I'm not convinced she'll have them whilst I'm out however I'm sure she'd love to prove me wrong. It's going to be a long old day but I'll keep everything crossed. Now I'm hoping she will wait for me to get home this afternoon. Thanks again for all the support. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Phew! Home to one fat, pregnant cat. No kittens, no labour!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sod's law is obviously taking a holiday today!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Lisa88 said:


> Phew! Home to one fat, pregnant cat. No kittens, no labour!


Wonderful news


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Nothing to report 

She still looks content, still eating. Perhaps slightly less movement in her tum.

Send labour vibes over our way please! I'm worried she'll hold out for weeks! However the plug, milk, tummy drop etc hopefully indicate otherwise.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

I would send some labour fairy dust but it appears we have none here either lol


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

If movement is getting less, it normally indicates she's getting ready. i really don't think you've got very long left to wait at all. Cudos for your commitment though! I normally take the easy option and take the girls into my bed instead! At least then I get a good night's sleep too.


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

And I told myself I was only going to sleep on her floor once I was absolutely, 100%certain it would be within 24 hours. Pah, rookie error!



> If movement is getting less, it normally indicates she's getting ready. i really don't think you've got very long left to wait at all. Cudos for your commitment though! I normally take the easy option and take the girls into my bed instead! At least then I get a good night's sleep too.


I am committed and sooooo excited/scared. I have never had a pregnant cat, mine have always been rescue moggies and always spayed/castrated already or at 6 months when they are allowed outside. However I am an absolute self-confessed crazy cat lady so this is kind of a selfish, dream come true for me! I'd love to have her in the bedroom but my cat would be most put out. Plus OH may boot me and Dribbles out and then we'd both be homeless strays! I think he just about tolerates sharing the bedroom with our existing cat who love nothing more than clawing his toes in the dead of night:biggrin:!

Anyway, lots of slightly frantic grooming going on. I am perched expectantly on the toilet:! It's where I sit now propped up by cushions and caffeine:skep:! What has my life become!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Your life has become what every breeder goes through multiple times in a year... Welcome to hell! 

Just wait till weaning time! That's when you curse yourself for ever having the ability to think this might be a good idea! Thankfully it doesn't stay that bad for long, and I normally come out the other side with most of my sanity still in place.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

That must mean, Carly, that you lose a little bit of sanity with each litter, only a few more and you will be a permanent dribbling mad wreak!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im already a dribbling old wreck.

Just wait until they can get out the nesting box, no sleep for the next few weeks as they master how to get out but refuses to get back in and sit and meow at you until you get out of bed, Trixie is doing this, blimin annoying.


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Few questions:
I think she's eyeing up potential nests. She does keep drifting back onto my lap (not a birthing option- not _that_ committed!). However the next best spot she seems to like is the lino next to all the nice fleecy blankets.
-I'm leaving her to it but if she decides to stick with this spot how can I persuade her the soft warm nest is better?

Also just in advance as I'm sure I'll be in a bit of a tiz! She seems to like my company and I think we have bonded over the last few days especially. I'm still not keen to handle her kittens as I'm terrified she'll abandon them if I do. 
-If labour goes smoothly (fingers crossed) I shouldn't need to touch the kittens right? Is a hot water bottle essential? Are weights asap essential? Maybe just a quick change of blanket?

Apologies I know my post's are always so long winded. That's what happens when you've spent days in a toilet whilst the rest of the nation binges on Easter eggs, roasts and hot cross buns. Not to mention a good alcoholic beverage or two. Worth it though. I think we're close. I think if she sneezes we may have this first one (can you tell I've never experienced child birth!)....


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Lisa88 said:


> Few questions:
> I think she's eyeing up potential nests. She does keep drifting back onto my lap (not a birthing option- not _that_ committed!). However the next best spot she seems to like is the lino next to all the nice fleecy blankets.
> -I'm leaving her to it but if she decides to stick with this spot how can I persuade her the soft warm nest is better?
> 
> ...


If she does give birth on the floor, just try and put a blanket underneath her, so rather than moving her to the nest, bring it to her  then later you can move the family into the box 

It's good to handle them to get used to humans but you don't have to do it ASAP, work up to it, like just sit near them, gauge her response, then stroke her, then stroke a baby, then try to move the baby and eventually if it goes well, she'll be okay with you picking them up - as long as she can see baby at all times  don't know about how soon you need to do a weight check, I was thinking of doing Mrs K's after everyone is rested and then once a day.


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks SG, that is great advice. I think common sense has abandoned me since she showed up! I'm thinking of you and Mrs.K playing this waiting game too!


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Lisa88 said:


> Thanks SG, that is great advice. I think common sense has abandoned me since she showed up! I'm thinking of you and Mrs.K playing this waiting game too!


Yep, I'm sure our ex-stray girls will keep us guessing  I'll be here for support though when it does happen, I'm both nervous but excited too


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She may prefer the lino which is fine, but after the birth they need to be on a puppy pad or blanket.
Kittens have to be kept warm, so depends how warm the room is, they cant digest milk if they are cold and then they do sadly die, please ensure they are warm all the time.

After the birth, she may want them all together in a nesting box, mine does.
with weights i dont tend to bother unless a kitten doesnt have a plump belly or is a noisy kitten. Noisy kittens are normally in trouble and need a vet.

So the rule i go by is if the nest is quiet and bellys plump, all is fine. xx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Spid, I'm almost there already!

Lisa, don't worry if she pops them out on the lino. Just shove a blanket or a puppy or incontinence pad (the latter are cheaper and I'd recommend getting some) under her bum to catch the kitten and the gunk. If you have no heat pad, then pop a hot water bottle in one corner of the nest if the house is cold. I did this with my first litter as mummy refused to settle with them unless I was literally in the nest with the family, and as I refused to spend 12 weeks of my life curled up like a prawn, we needed another solution to keep bubs warm. They will wriggle up to the bottle to get warm, then away again when they've had enough, so make sure there's lots of wriggle room for them to move away from the heat source.

Weights: I am obsessive about weighing, and I suspect this is the reason I've been able to save 2 or 3 lazy bums and slow starters. I weigh immediately at birth, then every 12 hours for the first few days until I'm certain they're all sucking strongly. That then moves to every 24 hours. They should gain between 7-10 grams a day, and if they're not, then I go back to 12 hourly weighs on that kitten.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

I'll be watching this thread!!
Good luck to both of you- I hope everything goes smoothly


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you Ingrid!

I should have ignored all the signs and simply listened to everybody when they said at the beginning of this thread about a week left! She seems to be milking the whole end stage pregnancy thing now- couldn't resist that pun, definitely need to get out more. 

Nothing last night. She is squeezed into her (not very practical) chosen nesting spot. She seems settled when I'm with her as when I leave the toilet she gets up to come with me. Lots of loud purring which she does anyway. An unsuccessful trip to the litter tray. She is still managing to appear calm and content which suggests no labour just yet? I was expecting her to become all restless. 

Carly- I'll see how we go re the weights. I'll try SG's advice of making contact very slowly in small stages and see how she reacts. Got heat pads but no plugs being in the toilet and I told you about my experience with cats and extension leads  so that's not an option. Have to go old school and stick with the hottie bottie! Keeping the heating on nice and low.

I've taken to making flasks of coffee to bring in with me............


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

1st kitten, breathing. Mum cleaning.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow hope all goes well.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Lisa88 said:


> 1st kitten, breathing. Mum cleaning.


brilliant news:thumbup:


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

She's really concentrating on 1st kitten, cord and placenta done by mum.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Lisa88 said:


> She's really concentrating on 1st kitten, cord and placenta done by mum.


she's a good mom what colour is the kitten lisa?


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

a little ginger:001_tt1:! contractions started again.

Do I leave kitten 1 trying to find teat or pop him nearby on hottie bottle?


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

kitten 2 out, mum cleaning


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

gorgeous:001_tt1:. i just left tabitha and the kittens to get on with it, obviously keeping an eye on the situation. are they in a warm box or similar (on blankets rather than a cold floor). if they are i would leave her to carry on. she should look after the kittens in between giving birth hopefully


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

she's doing really well. how are you holding up?


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

hot water bottle nearby and I'm leaving her to it. Here for tummy stroking and writing times down. She seems to know what she is doing. I'm mega proud! No 2 is black or tortie I think. Lil moggies through and through!


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

That is really good.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Lisa88 said:


> hot water bottle nearby and I'm leaving her to it. Here for tummy stroking and writing times down. She seems to know what she is doing. I'm mega proud! No 2 is black or tortie I think. Lil moggies through and through!


it's difficult to tell the colour when they are first born isn't it - when they are dark coloured at least. when tabitha had hers i thought they were all black or dark tabbies. i was so wrong. after a couple of hours 'drying time', there was 1 black, 1 torti, 1 torbi, 1 blue tabby and 1 blue torbi


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

both cords and placentas done by mum


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

how's she doing now lisa? is she settled or do you think there will be more?


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

more contractions


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Was just about to say that if she's gone to the tray unsuccessfully, labour is likely started! See? I turn my back for one minute!

Sounds like she's doing well. And such a civilised time to birth them! Some people have all the luck!

Make sure to count placentas. There needs to be one per kitten. If she retains one, you absolutely must phone your vet and ask for oxytosin otherwise she'll develop an infection.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Lisa88 said:


> more contractions


she's doing really well and fast with it too. tabitha had 5 within less than one hour. very fast and very efficient


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

cant see if she's delivering a third as the other two are in the way and are getting all the cleaning, maybe there isn't a third....


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

3rd out, mum cleaning


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

thank god for puppy training pads, u breeders must bulk buy!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

she's doing really well. i wonder if this is her first litter or if she has had others. she seems to know what she is doing doesn't she.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_congratulations, so glad all is going well. xxx_


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

she's doing great. I really don't know, she seems young. 3 placenta accounted for and eaten (by mum not me)


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Lisa88 said:


> she's doing great. I really don't know, she seems young. 3 placenta accounted for and eaten (by mum not me)


it makes you very proud of them doesn't it - if you hadn't taken her in she would have been having these outside now. well done you


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm really proud. Wish I could tell her she'll never have to go through that again! lots of cleaning going on. Maybe threes the magic number!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Doubt this is a first as her birthings are very quick and she appears quite experienced with newborn care. Keep placenta counting, and thank your lucky stars this looks like a textbook birth!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Doubt this is a first as her birthings are very quick and she appears quite experienced with newborn care. Keep placenta counting, and thank your lucky stars this looks like a textbook birth!


exactly what i was thinking carly


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Why do i miss all the action.

Hows things going?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Why do i miss all the action.
> 
> Hows things going?


you didn't see the message i sent you then


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ive only just come online, read your message and came straight on.


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Right I've left her to carry on cleaning, giving her a bit of piece and quiet. she's had a nibble to eat as I brought some food over to her. No drink yet but mixed her food with water. Hopefully pulled out most of the dirty bits and there's a hot water bottle if their interested. Fairly quiet nest and good size tummys so going on your advice CC I'll let them carry on. 

OH still thinks she must have some left just because of how big she is but I think she's done. What do we reckon? She wouldn't have a break like that would she?

Thanks for all the help and support!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Dont leave her yet, she may have more to come. Sometimes they have a rest then start again.

Has she cleaned herself up. I would keep a check on her for awhile longer.


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Okay, she is cleaning everything, everybody etc. Then she curls up with kittens while they feed. Then she starts cleaning again. I'll show a pic in a bit although very hard to see the kits


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Woo! So happy for you and Dribbles  if she stays at 3, I bet you guys Mrs K will have 2 or 4, just to be difficult!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Its difficult to say if shes finished, my girl had another kitten 2 hours later which was fine.

If she has finished with 3 kittens, thats good and is the magic number.


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Three apparently isn't the magic number as no 4 has just made an appearance. Placenta eaten. 1x ginger and 3x dark.

I'm staying put


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awwwww 4 little babbas !!!!:001_tt1:_


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

There you go, arent you glad you stayed with her.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

there could be more to come - so glad everything has gone well so far


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Exciting! She's doing so well


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

No 4 is a little tortie like mum I think, judging by the big fleck of ginger on her lil dark head! Amazing how quick mum gets them dry!


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

no 5 just arrived, mum cleaning. I'll watch for placenta


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Lisa88 said:


> no 5 just arrived, mum cleaning. I'll watch for placenta


i hope she doesn't have many more for you lisa. do you have any homes lined up for any of them - or maybe you are keeping them all


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

3 definitely isnt the magic number then.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> 3 definitely isnt the magic number then.


they way she's going she may double the magic number and make 6


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Not sure OH will let me keep any  and if I was allowed it would have to be mum. Got two lovely home lined up and also been in touch with local cat charity who are helping with all of them. I'm fostering really. 
No 5 looking very small. Placenta eaten. They are all in a pile now on wet puppy pads. Leave them to it for a bit longer? Will I be able to coax Mum into a box soon?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hope she's nearly done. 5 was what i had last year, and although I loved having them, any more and I'd have gone more insane than normal!


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

bloody hell no 6 is here hmy:


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

spoke to soon carly!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Lisa88 said:


> Not sure OH will let me keep any  and if I was allowed it would have to be mum. Got two lovely home lined up and also been in touch with local cat charity who are helping with all of them. I'm fostering really.
> No 5 looking very small. Placenta eaten. They are all in a pile now on wet puppy pads. Leave them to it for a bit longer? Will I be able to coax Mum into a box soon?


oh that's a pity if you can't keep any. you do get really attached to them - i know i did with tabitha's anyway. i kept tabitha and 2 of her kittens - OH didn't have much choice the kids over ruled him never mind me


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_6 !!!!!!.....:001_tt1:.._


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

is this girl ever going to stop maybe she'll be another tiger and have 7


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well as you have others here helping, i think its safe for me to go to work.
I will check back later.

Hope all goes well. xxxx


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

> oh that's a pity if you can't keep any. you do get really attached to them - i know i did with tabitha's anyway. i kept tabitha and 2 of her kittens - OH didn't have much choice the kids over ruled him never mind me


I'll wait for him to fall in love, even better if it's him that decides to keep one/two/three.....

Awaiting placenta 6 I think, Mum have a rest? She looks tired.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow 6!!! She was huge though. Congratulations to all


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

right, I am gonna go have a word with Mrs K... Anybody spare some labour fairy dust?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Lisa88 said:


> I'll wait for him to fall in love, even better if it's him that decides to keep one/two/three.....
> 
> Awaiting placenta 6 I think, Mum have a rest? She looks tired.


i always find a way for my OH to think ideas were his then i act suprised when he suggests things all along i plant the ideas in his head - very subtly


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

I love the way you think CG! 

SG you have all the rest of our labour fairy dust, 6 is plenty for us!

No 6 is still pretty wet although snooping about for a teat. Mum laying and letting all feed or at least squirm around her belly. They're either getting smaller or the dry ones are looking bigger.


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Phew, placenta 6 accounted for


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

SamanthaGoosey said:


> right, I am gonna go have a word with Mrs K... Anybody spare some labour fairy dust?


Send some here to please lol


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh god lisa i feel for you my lot are all running around now it is madness.


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Some coming your way too Lynne. Tigerboo, yes I think we have our work cut out! 

No 6 is at the other end of mum, still quite wet, placenta uneaten. Not sure if cords been done by mum. She gave it a brief clean. Any ideas or sit tight?


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Just read your thread from start to finish-amazing...perhaps she's tired now and you might need to help dry kitten no6?I don't know anything about it though so I hope someone more knowledgeable comes along.


----------



## Deb1 (Jun 10, 2012)

Nothing to help from me, sorry - I'm just waiting on edge here for someone experienced to advise....


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

how long has it been lisa since the last one was born. i'll text catcoonz and ask her advice


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

no 6 born at 14.47 I think. Still attached to placenta by cord. Think I'm going to do cord for mum and lift kitten to mouth end so mum and can clean whilst laying an kit can find a teat? I'll just do the cord with nailshmy:?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Lisa88 said:


> no 6 born at 14.47 I think. Still attached to placenta by cord. Think I'm going to do cord for mum and lift kitten to mouth end so mum and can clean whilst laying an kit can find a teat? I'll just do the cord with nailshmy:?


try moving kitten to her mouth she may do the cord herself then


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i've texted CC to see what she thinks too


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah my interference and fumbling around with a slimey cord was enough to prompt mum to take over. Placenta eaten, cord done and No 6 being cleaned  thanks CG


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Lisa88 said:


> Yeah my interference and fumbling around with a slimey cord was enough to prompt mum to take over. Placenta eaten, cord done and No 6 being cleaned  thanks CG


brilliant. she may well have been tired and not realised that she hadn't done that one


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Mum let me move No6 to her head end so now it's getting a nice clean and stands half a chance of finding a teat against its greedy lil siblings.

Six, lovely even number. Lets stop there please Dribbles!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz just replied with instructions for doing the cord but she beat us to it.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz just said to put the kitten by the back teats (by back legs) as the best milk is in those teats


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Has she finished at 6?


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

This is Dribbles in her not so practical nest. Cushion in between the wall and the toilet Next challenge will be persuading her a box is better but I'll let them settle first.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Aw by the way shes lying i would say shes finished.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Well done Dribbles, Slave and virtual midwives 
So happy for this girl to have you and never be put thru this again.
Well done Lisa :001_tt1:


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm off to find a wine box!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Dribbles looks so contented with them. did you see the message off catcoonz btw. she said to put the last one near the back legs as the milk is best there for it. they look lovely and settled and just look at the little ginger one:001_tt1:. is it the camera or does it look a very light ginger?


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank CG, I'll see if I can spot no 6 in that little lot!

Thank you all for the support. You're wonderful! I will keep you posted, hoping she's finished. Happy Easter! Who needs Easter eggs when you've got kittens!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Lisa88 said:


> I'm off to find a wine box!


i can see the ginger colour better in this photo. they all look scrummy:001_wub:


----------



## Deb1 (Jun 10, 2012)

I love little ginger, and also the one in the first photo with the ginger streak on the head  Can't wait to see more photos (oh, OK, I suppose you can get some rest first )


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Have you weighed 'em yet? You need to et them off the wet pads as they'll chill. Whip them out and give them dry ones or a blanket. Have you got any vetbed? Also keep a close eye on her until she's definitely settled with them. Your work is only just beginning. I really would consider moving her into a spare room or bedroom so that you can sleep with her and make sure she doesn't start moving kittens or hiding them. Does the small one still look tiny? have they all fed?


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

They are all feeding and look very settled. The pad are all dry, I kept whipping out the dirty ones and replacing them as I wasn't sure when she'd finish. I can't tell which one the 'little' one is now so that's a good sign. She's got a box ready with fleecy blanket, thought I'd pop her and kittens in it in a bit. May weigh them at the same time but see how we go. It is nice and toasty in here. They all seem pretty content. She has a nibble to eat during a break in labour so I've left some more bits out. 6 placentas must been some good calories though! Hope they all stay healthy and happy!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Dribbles has done a fantastic job and so have you. i look forward to seeing them growing up in photos and you telling us all about their little characters as they emerge


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well done. If you do have a much smaller kitten make sure you keep weight checks.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Please don't worry about handling them, lovely. She obviously trusts you, and breeders, myself included, intensively handle kits from hour 1 with no abandonment. Just keep them low where she can see what you're doing with them, but watch you're not too successful. My retired girl and her own daughter both now demand that I hold kittens still for them while they do their bums. The joys...


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Okay well I really wanna get Mum in the box now so she can spread out. That way she can eat whilst laying down and there may be tiny bit less fighting over teats. Do I move Mum and then kittens or kittens and Mum follows? I'd feel awful if I upset her after all this.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_if you put the kittens in the box i am sure mum will follow. _


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Exactly right. Move bubs first and mummy will be in there quick as a wink!


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

> Re: Thread for Lisa88
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> if you put the kittens in the box i am sure mum will follow.


I moved the kittens much to Mums horror! She followed and nabbed one back to the original spot. I took it off her, put it back in the box and now hopefully that's where they are all staying. Thanks everybody for your help. Such a relief!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_maybe sit with her for a while, and stroke her and talk softly to her until she is relaxed in the box with the babies._


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh, also all 6 seemed about the same size on moving. I wouldn't be able to decide on a 'runt' if you see what I mean.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Lisa88 said:


> I moved the kittens much to Mums horror! She followed and nabbed one back to the original spot. I took it off her, put it back in the box and now hopefully that's where they are all staying. Thanks everybody for your help. Such a relief!


Tried to move Rockstar's kitten and she took it back a good 10 times! She was very stubborn  glad it worked though!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

It took me hours to get Toula to stay in the box with trixie, just stroke mum and talk to her, she will understand soon enough that her babies are safe. xx


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Congrats to Dribbles and 6 beautiful babies. They all look very healthy, lovely rest for a little while.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Where's YM, she has missed all the fun.


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Lol SG & CC, Dribbles isn't too stubborn. She's settled in the box. She's just had a good meal which I had to take to her. Nest is silent, just the odd snuffle! I'm so pleased/relieved/sleep deprived/ proud I could cry!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

So sweet!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Lisa88 said:


> Lol SG & CC, Dribbles isn't too stubborn. She's settled in the box. She's just had a good meal which I had to take to her. Nest is silent, just the odd snuffle! I'm so pleased/relieved/sleep deprived/ proud I could cry!


if you are anything like me you'll be exhausted tonight but too excited to sleep. i kept getting up and coming down to look at them all. i couldn't quite believe it or take it all in


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't think i slept propperly for days after my first litter. I was feeding the laziest kitten I've ever reared too which didn't help, but I just couldn't get enough of the babies!


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Awwww, this thread makes lovely reading. Just catching up after being out for the afternoon. 

Glad they're all safely here and OK. Well done, Dribbles, midwife and all virtual birth attendants.


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks Jan! 
I am trying my best to give then space however I can't resist the odd peak. One of them seems to not be on the teat much, get pushed to the end of the nest by the others. I took one off a back teat and gave it to him but he wasn't really quick or orientated enough to get hold of it before another one nabbed it. I popped him up to Mum so she could nudge him towards a teat but he got a few licks off her then shuffled back out by the other little piggies. Any advice..... Am I over-reacting? He looks just like the others so just perhaps not so quick off the mark.


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

I tried again and little Mr.smokey grey toes is finally having a good feed. Think he may have forgotten to switch on the inbuilt kitten sat nav. Anyway, he seems to have the hang of it now, and the taste for it! Plenty more panicky 'new mum' posts to come from me I would imagine.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

it is still early days and it can take a while to get skilled at suckling.. I haven't read back but I am sure you have been advised to weigh and do it again in the morning, you may notice a minimal loss but I would expect a gain by 36-48hrs. They will sleep lots today.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I know this is going to be very hard work for you with all those new babies, but try and ensure each kitten gets a feed.

Thats where weighing comes in, you will know by weights if a kitten isnt getting enough, then you need to ensure that low weight kitten does get a feed.

Ive found the teats by the back legs holds more milk so maybe a low weight kitten you could put at those teats and watch them feed.

They will soon fight and squabble for the milk, fun is just beginning. xx


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> I know this is going to be very hard work for you with all those new babies, but try and ensure each kitten gets a feed.
> 
> Thats where weighing comes in, you will know by weights if a kitten isnt getting enough, then you need to ensure that low weight kitten does get a feed.
> 
> ...


and the squabbling and fighting is one of the reasons the eyes and ears are closed they are horrific to one another at the milk bar.. you will def see the meaning of the saying survival of the fittest..


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

It is absolutely horrendous to watch, isn't it? Lisa, please, please, please weigh them. You really need to!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I agree with Carly, if you could weigh them the same time each day, only takes a second per kitten, put the weights on here, then if the weights drop we can advise you quickly on what to do.


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Turns out Mum is stubborn but tactical at the same time. All 6 kittens moved back to the original birthing spot overnight. She obviously waited for me to finally leave her. I've just put down blankets and left her to it. Just difficult as she can't stretch there so well. Should I persist moving back to the box? I was just so relieved she didn't leave one behind. She is an excellent Mummy.

I am happier handling the kittens now so I will weigh them today when Mum is being fed. Sorry it's taken me long but I just so don't want to get it wrong and upset Mum. I guess I'm so aware that she has had so much change in the last 7 weeks that it may not take a lot to lose her trust. They have def all had a feed as I got the Mr.smokey toes on her back teats last night and he was the only one not feeding. Only problem with weighing will be there is at least 3 if not 4 that I cannot really tell apart :blushing: Still, when I weight them I'll have a little study and see if they have anything that makes them more identifiable. 

The teat wars have already started! Little Mr.Ginger bum seemed to be born with his wrestling pants on!

Pic of the kits while Mum had breakfast. I wanted to coax her out so I could do a quick head count/check.


----------



## Deb1 (Jun 10, 2012)

so cute!

I'm sure I've seen photos on here of new-ish kittens with different-coloured ribbons, which I think was an identification aid (besides making them look even sweeter, if that were possible). Huge apologies if I'm suggesting a definite no-no there (I'm not up on new kitten health and safety) so perhaps someone experienced could say whether I'm right or imagining things


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

All weighed. Mum spent most of her time growling and eating. 

Kitten 1 (Ginger)- 118g
Kitten 2 (ginger fleck on head)- 117g
kitten 3- 121g
kitten 4- 106g
kitten 5- 93g
kitten 6- 126g

I wonder if the little one was the one not feeding yesterday. I will weigh same time tomorrow? Also try to make sure the little one is on Mum as much as possible. Really hard to see what's going on when they are all in there, without diving in and pulling kittens out anyway!


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

> Deb1 Re: Thread for Lisa88
> 
> so cute!
> 
> I'm sure I've seen photos on here of new-ish kittens with different-coloured ribbons, which I think was an identification aid (besides making them look even sweeter, if that were possible). Huge apologies if I'm suggesting a definite no-no there (I'm not up on new kitten health and safety) so perhaps someone experienced could say whether I'm right or imagining things


Thanks Deb. Aren't they scrummy! I'll see what the others say about that. Would be so helpful if I could tell them apart. Better then OH's suggestion of ear tags


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

I've really lost the ability to quote, cannot remember how to do it!


----------



## Vikki1985 (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm in no way knowledgable but loads of sites said if they like alike, use different coloured non toxic pens to pop a dot on - I may be completely wrong though x


----------



## Vikki1985 (Mar 24, 2013)

Look not like!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

weights are good, keep a watch on the lowest weight kitten though, we would like to see a weight gain tomorrow. xx


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

Tyvek wrist bands are ideal, but ribbon will be fine.. Ideally it needs to be something that would break if caught. But don't rely on weights to tell them apart they will change some will overtake others etc


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Now I am going to sound completely blonde and hopeless- where would you tie them?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_have a look at these, they may help you click on the links.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/298805-id-tags-again.html_


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

hair bands round necks, or paint a claw with nail varnish, or get some food colouring and drop some round the shell of the ear on the inside. Please watch that smallest kitten. That's quite a way behind the sibs. I'd weigh that one again tonight before bed, and if no gain, or a loss, plug him into a back teat and force him to suckle. Give me a ring if you're struggling. There are methods to make them suck, but it's easier to talk that through than text or write it. This kitten *must* gain today.


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks CollieM, that is what I was picturing! Well I was thinking of Crimbo paper chains!

I will concentrate on trying to find a way to ID them now! Think Mum might be getting sick of me. May do two with nail varnish on claw with two with food colour or something with other two. Scared about the idea of tying something round their necks. I did pop the smallest one (I think it was him!) on the back teat a little while ago. He does suckle, he just needs somebody there to fend off his sibs so he can keep the teat. They are mostly sleeping today. I hope they all do okay. I don't want to fuss over them as Mum's doing a great job but it's hard to tear myself away.  Thanks Carly, got your number up there with the vets!


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

So the smallest one is now blue right! I've just put him on a back teat again and he is having a feed. He's appears to feed well just can't hold onto the teat as well as the others during a scramble. How often should I go an pop him on and for how long should he stay on?

Sorry I know I am asking so many questions. Just any advice as and when people can spare it and have the time! I don't want to compromise the health of these kittens just because I'm inexperienced and wanted to look after a pregnant stray mumsy! Little one has gain 1g since this morning! I'll weigh properly later. Thanks all.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'd plug him on every 2 hours and force him to stay on for about 20 mins or until his tumm is nice and round and full. Really would give me a ring once I'm done work at 5. He sounds exactly like one of mine last year, and I learned every trick in the book for keeping him active. I taught him to fight for his teat whilst holding off his sibs, not easy as they normally only fight each other, but it can be done!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Lucy1012 said:


> Tyvek wrist bands are ideal, but ribbon will be fine.. Ideally it needs to be something that would break if caught. But don't rely on weights to tell them apart they will change some will overtake others etc


tyveks wont break if caught you cant even rip them you have to cut them with scissors,but there safe if put on correctly.

Op hold small kitten on while he has a good feed move the others out of the way a little so they don't push him off or guard him with your hand.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

we love bsh's said:


> tyveks wont break if caught you cant even rip them you have to cut them with sccissors,but there safe if put on correctly.
> 
> Op hold small kitten on while he has a good feed move the others out of the way a little so they don't push him off or guard him with your hand.


ah ok, I have only ever used them on my ridgeback litter and they didn't last 2 mins, i used wool last time


----------



## PennyTheCat (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi Lisa, I'm a newbie to this forum but just wanted to say a HUGE congratulations to you and Dribbles  I had a tear in my eye by the time I'd read all through this post. What a wonderful heartwarming story. Dribbles certainly picked the right house to help her. You're a star!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I use very thin shirring elastic with mine, with knots tied in different places to tell them apart. Super because it's so stretchy it slips off it caught, and if they do put a leg through, it doesn't hurt them as it's so thin and gentle.


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Food colouring is no more! Mum must of made light work of it, I'm still covered mind you. I'm going with OH's suggestion. Not the ear tags, he also suggested taking a nick out of the 4 we can't tell apart :yikes:. After I said over my dead body he pointed out he only meant a little fur shave in different areas. I'm thinking this is a good safe option without the potential of them hanging one another.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'd forgotten about this, but I have a breeder friend who does it and says it's very effective. careful not to cut their skin though as kitten skin is so very loose and wrinkly.


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

You're right you knowledgeable people- weights _are _useful!

I feel like I can actually help now! Plus I'm so  at the trust Mum has as she lets me handle her kittens.

So I'm guessing the gains based on the original weights this morning although I know some may have been muddled as I wasn't sure who was who between 3 black ones. Tomorrow mornings I will be able to ID the kittens so will be certain of who's who. I'm re-numbering them so wont match this mornings (don't worry, makes sense to me!):

Kitten 1- 124g +6
Kitten 2- 126g +9
Kitten 3- 110g +4
Kitten 4- 129g +8
Kitten 5- 137g +11
Kitten 6- 95g +2


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Kitten six might need topping up - 2g is very very little and he/she needs to gain more than that. DO you have the wherewith alls?


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

spid said:


> Kitten six might need topping up - 2g is very very little and he/she needs to gain more than that. DO you have the wherewith alls?


I don't have any top up stuff but can get things if needed tomorrow. I've been putting him on Mums back teat and ensuring he's feeding whilst helping fend off the others. What would you suggest? Kitten 3 also small-ish in comparison to the others. Thanks Spid


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Keep plugging him in as I mentioned earlier. What happens when he has a teat? Does he get sleepy quickly or just drop off? Try tickling the side of his mouth or stroking very gently under his chin when he's sucking. It makes them clamp tighter. If he's getting sleepy, give the back of his heel a tiny flick. Sounds cruel but it's not. Simply gives them a tiny shock and wakes them back up again without dislodging them, but if it's weakness that's the problem, then the tickling will work much better.


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Keep plugging him in as I mentioned earlier. What happens when he has a teat? Does he get sleepy quickly or just drop off? Try tickling the side of his mouth or stroking very gently under his chin when he's sucking. It makes them clamp tighter. If he's getting sleepy, give the back of his heel a tiny flick. Sounds cruel but it's not. Simply gives them a tiny shock and wakes them back up again without dislodging them, but if it's weakness that's the problem, then the tickling will work much better.


Cheers Carly. He suckles fine then drifts off to sleep. I give him a little nudge or just put my finger in between him and the side of the teat (like a sibling nicking his nipple!) and he remembers to carry on feeding. He holds himself up as well as the others and he is squirming with them more now. Think he's getting used to the nipple wars. I always leave him on a teat too. I'll do another weight in the morning and see where we stand.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Do watch kitten 3 and especially 6, there isnt enough weight going on.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Think that's where the problem is. you need to sit with him until he's finished a full feed. Don't just leave him on there. Also, plug one of the stronger kitts into the back teats and allow them to get the milk flowing for weak kitten before plugging him in. Should only take strong kits a few seconds, but the weak ones struggle for ages, then don't fill up as they're too tired from starting it off.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Would also be giving Nutri Drops to the littler ones, just one drop a day. 

They may have a better gain tomorrow, it can take a few days for some kittens and full milk to come in.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

This is also a very good suggestion. You can buy Nutri-drops online. They're not cheap, but I swear by them for slower kitts.


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

2/4/13- 21.00 Weights


Lisa88 said:


> Kitten 1- 124g +6
> Kitten 2- 126g +9
> Kitten 3- 110g +4
> Kitten 4- 129g +8
> ...


3/4/13- 9am Weights and gains overnight (+12hours):

Kitten 1- 129g +5
Kitten 2- 129g +3
Kitten 3-116g +6
Kitten 4- 140g +11
Kitten 5- 145g +8
Kitten 6- 103g +8

Do any of the big pet store stock nutri-drops so I could get them today, not wait for delivery?


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Lisa, I'd personally consider those weight gains to be fine, especially as they're over a 12 hour period. I've always found that with a bigger litter, such as yours, kittens tend to 'leap frog' one another from one day to the next with weight gain.. rather than more even gains per kitten, per day, with a smaller litter. I'm not a great one to start messing with kittens re supplements, extra top up feeds unless it really *does* appear to be necessary - sometimes you can do more harm than good.


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

gskinner123 said:


> Lisa, I'd personally consider those weight gains to be fine, especially as they're over a 12 hour period. I've always found that with a bigger litter, such as yours, kittens tend to 'leap frog' one another from one day to the next with weight gain.. rather than more even gains per kitten, per day, with a smaller litter. I'm not a great one to start messing with kittens re supplements, extra top up feeds unless it really *does* appear to be necessary - sometimes you can do more harm than good.


Thanks, I feel this morning I have to agree actually. Adding the two gains together it would seem in around 24hrs all kittens gained 10g (just!) or more which is a good sign. To look at there is not an obvious 'weak' one as such. In fact kitten 1,2, 3, and 6 have had very similar gains. Just 4&5 are little chucky bums! I would happily get some Nutri-drops and keep in stock, I always think if you have it chances are you wont need it! Mum's doing a fantastic job. I think my priority should be looking after her so she can do her bit with the kittens. I'll assist as required but watching them this morning they all seem to have the hang of feeding. I'll do weights again tonight. Thanks for your advice and reassurance!


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I have some (very sad) charts and graphs on my pc for kittens' weights... I'm not as obsessive these days 

Nutri Drops are pretty expensive and have very short shelf life once opened so it would seem a shame to buy and open a bottle unless absolutely necessary. But I certainly take your point about having something in the cupboard just in case.. I generally find myself scrabbling for something I haven't got at the last minute


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Lisa88 said:


> 2/4/13- 21.00 Weights
> 
> 3/4/13- 9am Weights and gains overnight (+12hours):
> 
> ...


Have to agree, these weights are good.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

ditto i would consider these weights as ok, especially in the first 36-48hrs.. keep doing what you are doing x


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

That's a really, really good weight gain, so don't worry. Were you holding number 6 on the teat for him to gain so much, or did you just leave him to it?

No normal petshops stock Nutri-drops, only online, but you could get in some manuka honey which is cheaper, you can use it yourself, and for a very short term energy boost, it's just fine.


----------



## Deb1 (Jun 10, 2012)

Is it too soon to see whether 4 and 5 are boys?


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

carly87 said:


> That's a really, really good weight gain, so don't worry. Were you holding number 6 on the teat for him to gain so much, or did you just leave him to it?
> 
> No normal petshops stock Nutri-drops, only online, but you could get in some manuka honey which is cheaper, you can use it yourself, and for a very short term energy boost, it's just fine.


Well I wont rush into buying the Nutri-drops and I'll save my pennies for now. Good idea with the Manuka if needed. I was putting him on the back teats yesterday, the last time about midnight. I didn't get involved this morning as he seemed to be doing fine by himself, I just weighed them. 

Mum's just ploughing through the Bozita, I hope that is sufficient for her.


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Deb1 said:


> Is it too soon to see whether 4 and 5 are boys?


Haven't got a clue who's what! So far I'm just assuming Ginger is a boy and Tortie is a girl!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Are you feeding tins or tetrapacks? Tins are better. Would you also consider feeding raw? Will save you a fortune as she'll need less of it.


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

3/4/13- 9am Weights and gains overnight (+12hours):

Kitten 1- 129g +5
Kitten 2- 129g +3
Kitten 3- 116g +6
Kitten 4- 140g +11
Kitten 5- 145g +8
Kitten 6- 103g +8

03/04/13, 21.00- Weights and gains in last 12 hours

Kitten 1- 141g +12
Kitten 2- 137g +8
Kitten 3- 121g +5
Kitten 4- 150g +10
Kitten 5- 152g +7
Kitten 6- 113g +10

Bozita tins is what she eats. I am helping little kitten 3, just a tiny bit like I did with kitten 6. Making sure he gets a teat and watching him feed, gentle nudges if he falls asleep. Hoping he'll get the hang of it. Kitten 6 had no help today! Mum's doing brilliantly!


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

04/04/13, 9am - Weights, gains in last 12 hrs and total gains

Kitten 1- 144g +3, +26
Kitten 2- 146g +9, +29
Kitten 3- 130g +9, +24
Kitten 4- 155g +5, +34
Kitten 5- 163g +11, +37
Kitten 6- 122g +11, +29

Really happy with the kittens. I'll keep an eye on Kitten 3 although he did well in the night with the odd prompt. As you can see kitten 6 has not looked back since discovering the teat! I'm only going to do daily weights now. Mum is amazing, I'm so proud of her. Got a few more weeks to try and persuade OH we should give her a forever home


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, that's brilliant news!


----------

